# Shrimpies



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Instead of bombarding the forum with shrimp threads/posts I am going to post everything in this journal and see where my shrimp take me over the next few weeks, months....years?!

To start, I got my shrimp off of ebay from someone who just opened their store and had a discount for the first person to buy their RCS. I got 8 of them for $20 total and figured it's not a terrible price. They are Sakura grade, according the seller. Well, the shrimpies arrived last week and I set them up in a 2.5 mini tank. I plopped in a few marimos and the shrimpies went nuts-o and started whirring their little food-picker-uppers. 

A couple days ago I got a huge "brick" of water sprite from @AquaAurora and stuffed their tank. I am not sure if I should leave them as is or find them another tank or rearrange the one they are in. I have been feeding them algae wafers which they ate before the water sprite arrived. Now I can't find them and only get a glimpse of one here and there. (At least they are red, not green!)

I will be pureeing them kale/bloodworm snello tomorrow and see how they like it. I think I will add tums, fish flakes, frozen daphia for some mixed nutrients in the snello.

My goals right now are to have them survive, hopefully breed, give half to my sister in a few weeks down south. I would like to be able to breed higher grades out of them, selectively, and sell them.

Pics taken last week below: (Their colors are really dull in these pics, will have to take better ones soon)

before water sprite:
















hello
















the most brightly-coloured female is also the fastest


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice shrimp.

I notice no substrate this could result in possible ammonia spikes and parameter fluctuations (concern for sensitive shrimp ). A lot of good bacteria live in the substrate and the shrimp feed on the organisms that break the detritus in the substrate down, Its one of the reasons they play with the substrate, They are looking for food. 



> I will be pureeing them kale/bloodworm snello tomorrow and see how they like it. I think I will add tums, fish flakes, frozen daphia for some mixed nutrients in the snello.


Do not overfeed your shrimp, If they are on their own forget snelo, and tums and mixed nutrients.

You have 8 shrimp the plants in the tank should easily sustain them, Well the stuff growing on them will, Every 3or 4 days you can add a bit of tropical flake, about the size of your small finger nail is heaps. Or 2 crushed shrimp pellets.

If that was a established planted tank with substrate and only 8 shrimp you would not need to feed them at all.

The biggest mistake some people make is to over feed shrimp and that results in planaria, hydra, poor water quality and dead shrimp.

Water quality is important, shrimp are sensitive to ammonia nitrites and nitrates.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Forgot

Get some dry Indian Alnond Leaf, Oak Leaf, Mulberry Leaf and put it in the tank and do not remove them let them decay in the tank, The shrimp will feed on the rotting leaves and on the organisms that are helping break down the leaves.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Put in IAL first day


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I notice you like to put plants in pots in your tanks?

This will work to your benefit.

Here's what I would do. Put in about an inch of sand, This will give the shrimp something to play in, Then put in as many potted plants as you can, Also some mossy stuff is great, so is the Water Sprite ( Leave it floating ) The plants will keep the water quality great for you and bacteria and algae that grows on the pots is not only shrimp food but keeps the water clean and plants add oxygen to the water.

Drift wood and rough stones are also great, These also get covered in that slime moss and algae that shrimp eat. 
The more surfaces you have for all that stuff to grow this includes live plant leaves the more your tank becomes self sustaining, You do not need to vacuum or remove dead plant matter or anything like that, Just clean the front glass and change no more that 25% of the water once a week, No short cuts here make sure your water is treated for all the nasties and is the same temp as the water in the tank. On my 5 gallon cube I change 2 liters of water once a week, I treat my water with Easy Life Fluid Filter Media and let it all sit and mix and heat for 24 hours before adding it to the tank. 

Doing this by passes the cycling process with only 8 shrimp and feeding right ammonia nitrites and nitrates should be zero, When you get your new filter put it in, It will silently cycle as well as provide current air and polish the water.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I fear I am limited by the tank's size. I will dig out a 3 gallon bowl, slightly bigger, but unless if I can have the shrimpies with the betta females, fry, and snail menagerie, I will have to play around with the small space I do have.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Shrimpies and Bettas, Be prepared to have a few shrimp eaten,


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Shrimp will eat anything, Including the hand that feeds and cleans the tank.

and yes it tickles.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Proof of Life*

Nearly face-planted in a kritter keeper of banana worms to get these terrible pictures, but proof that as a shrimp greenhorn I did not kill them!

yet










The tank (yeah, need to spruce it up a bit and get a light)


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I bet they love it in there, With that set up remember there is no need to feed them, there is more than enough food in the tank. 

I wouldn't thin that out much, 25% tops.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've decided to get a light for their 2.5, simultaneously deciding it will be their permanent home. I've bought way too many plants recently so I have to wait a bit to get it. I'm thinking Finnex Stingray, either the 10" or 12".


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Spotted what apparently is a female with a green saddle. I am delighted I may soon have a "preggers" shrimpy, but am perplexed that a Sakura grade female would have no color other than two pale red stripes on her back.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Woot woot, found three more saddled females!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

She may still be young? The trick to getting red shrimp red , is a darker substrate and plants . Shrimp try to blend in with their surroundings light surroundings light shrimp dark surroundings Redder shrimp its a defense mechanism , But in this case it backfires on them making them prettier. Plus you only just got them, Like Bettas they need a bit to settle in.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Might be getting ten more shrimpies. What the rule on quarantining them? Yay or nay? Will the 2.5 be too small for nearly 20 shrimpies?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Long story short, shrimpies died from ammonia poisoning. Ooops! I am looking into getting more, soon. This time I will monitor them better.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry to hear that.


> I am looking into getting more, soon.


You really need to cycle the tank first and have substrate sand or gravel.


Everybody should read this.


> *Substrate Bacteria Author Byron Hoskins, Master fish keeper*
> 
> The greatest population of bacteria in a healthy balanced aquarium occurs in the substrate, not the filter. The floc or humic compost that collects in the substrate is the host for the biofilms; this is why the substrate in planted tanks should never be disturbed, and many aquarists apply this to non-planted tanks as well.
> 
> ...


Bacteria in the Freshwater Aquarium - Tropical Fish Keeping - Aquarium fish care and resources


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

In the 2.5 for Round II of shrimpies, I got white sand, not super fine (also for rabbit snail tank). Can I have MTS in that small a tank? With shrimp? After it's been cycled?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Can I have MTS in that small a tank?


With a 2.5 I wouldn't recommend it, they can get out of control fast if one is not careful.
I would go with rooted plants Crypts are great 

I have assassin snails in my 5 gal cube with my shrimp, and they take care of the Trumpet snails, I am about to move the assassins them to my 2 foot tank and they can go nuts.

Thats a standard PC keyboard next to that plant, and check out the roots.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I can't keep crypts alive. If it's not melting it's being eaten by snails.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I do get a bit of melt on new plants till they adjust to my low nutrient water, That plant lost 4 or 5 leaves when I put it in, But its thriving now and its in a shady spot in the tank.

I have both Trumpet snails and Mystery snails ( _Pomacea diffusa _Prefers dead and rotting plants and artificial foods like fish food; doesn't eat healthy plants unless no other food is available ) they never touch my plants.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I have mystery snails (as you know) and I neglected to feed them for a day and a half and the varmints razed my chain sword, and small crypts! I saw them munching on the last leaf when I went to go feed them. I saved two baby plantlets of chain sword.

8 more shrimpies on their way...I have no self-control.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I do know Mysteries Munch on the Duck Weed and Water Sprite I have seen them and the top of my tank is still overgrown , But they never touch any other plant, They may scoot over it eating the Algae on the leaves but they never eat them.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Trust me, they ate my crypts, I saw them. I can't prove the chain swords, but I hold them accountable for my crypts. They also eat salvinia, too.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

No shrimp yet. I've contacted Bob's Tropical Plants Monday asking why my order hasn't been shipped yet and no response.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Shrimpies are here! I ordered 8 and got 8 alive. An hour after I opened the box (they were floating in the tank, acclimating) I noticed two died. >:[ Idk if it was the stress of opening the box or what, but I am a little bummed. They were also sent with nothing but a scrap of fabric mesh to hold onto. They seemed really stressed as compared to my first ebay order.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

NickAu said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> 
> You really need to cycle the tank first and have substrate sand or gravel.
> ...


Is this saying you shouldn't vacuum the substrate at all? What about all the snail poop? I generally at least vac along the glass since the snails tend to poop there. I do have heavily planted tanks but snails just poooooop soooo muuuch. 

Kit, I hope your shrimp berry fast for you. Kinda surprised they didn't send any extras in the bag since it isn't uncommon to lose a few during shipment and acclimation.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Can't wait till you get babies!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ditto, was expecting at least one extra. Well, they all died. The tank had clean water and had been running since the other shrimpies died. I think they were too stressed from shipping.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh no! I am so sorry.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Well butter me up and call me biscuit! Four shrimpies are alive! They were all piled in a corner behind the filter so I thought the current pushed their dead little bodies there. I go to remove them and they start moving.

I'm still worried because they are not active. They don't more their little grabbing legs or fan their swimmers. I think I will give them anacharis for them to play with from one of my betta's tanks.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Biscuit 
Nice to see them alive.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

@NickAu, do you think it would be a bad idea to mix fire reds with cherry dotted?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

If you want a pure line of shrimp then yes.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Guess I better hope for at least one female in the bunch because they were hard to find.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Annnnd _now_ they are all dead. fml


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Is there anyway to test for copper in one's water? Is bottles spring/distilled water copper-free?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

gasp!

there is!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Most shrimpers I know use RO or bottled and mineralize with Salty Shrimp products.

SaltyShrimp Products - The Shrimp Tank

http://www.saltyshrimp.de/english/


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

, I do not use or recommend the use of bottled water, You do not know whats in it.

Following page lists pH of various bottled waters, ranging from 3.37 to 11, highlighting the varying composition. Bottled Water pH List



> *Using 100% RO Water and Remineralising*
> 
> This method is basically just as the title suggests. Starting with pure RO water, essential salts and minerals are added in proportions that create water with the correct parameters for the fish it is to be used for.
> This needs to be done carefully and although minerals and compounds can be custom mixed by the individual fishkeeper, the simplest and most accurate way to reconstitute RO water is by using commercially available products.
> ...


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks, guys! I will try to keep the shrimpsies alive until the copper test kit arrives. Come to think of it I did shortcut with hot tap water when setting up the tank the first second time around. I was told never to drink hot tap so maybe what's in our pipes is not so good for shrimps.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Never use hot water when housing inverts such as shrimp or crays. I use regular tap water but I tested it for Copper. I fill the jugs and set in a sink of hot water until the temperature I need is achieved.

You also have to be careful with meds as so many contain Copper. Kordon Ich-Attack is shrimp-safe and recommended by shrimper friends when I *thought* I saw Ich...I didn't. My shrimp are in community tanks and I can't do temperature raising method or I'd risk losing some very expensive, but more important, personable filter feeders.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

stumbled across this seller on ebay and I just had to share him!

bbssales | eBay

Lots of nice shrimp including the variety I just ordered on Aquabid--Bloody Mary!


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Cycle your tank first and let it mature a bit, You also need substrate sand or gravel is fine. Shrimp are highly sensitive to nitrite, ensure your cycle is complete and nitrite is a firm zero they are also highly sensitive to ammonia, ensure it is at 0ppm. Nitrates should be less than 20ppm, Above 20ppm RCS are susceptible to disease and infertility.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A TDS (Total Dissolved Solids/Salts) meter is indispensible. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Dissolved salts? Does it measure salinity or solids--minerals? The higher the reading the better for shrimp?


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> TDS stands for Total Dissolved Solids, what this means in real terms is that a TDS meter will measure all negative (anions) and positively charged ions (cations) that are present in water.
> These ions may include Calcium, Sodium, Magnesium, Phosphate, Nitrate and Silicate to name but a few. It’s important that we know the remaining concentration of these ions after tap water has passed through an RO unit. Hobbyists that use dechlorinated tap water for fresh water aquaria may also wish to evaluate the quality of their tap water to ascertain if it is of suitable quality without further treatment.


TDS , what does it mean and why should i test? | The Aquarium Solution


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't know why I bother. Bloody Marys are dropping like flies.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I am not surprised, Shrimp need a stable mature tank to survive.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

There are a few surviving and the largest shrimp is fanning eggs!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I want to attach the anubias in their tank to some black lava rock but I'm sure how bad/good of an idea it is...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Even in a stable, mature tank shrimp can drop like flies. You really should look into Vampire Shrimp. ;-)


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Too scared to put shrimp in shrimp tank so they've been floating in their bag for a few days in the snail/betta tank :| I think when I clean their tank tomorrow I will let the shrimp free with the bettas since that tank is cycled. Keep up with daily water changes in that tank instead. Oh, and keep the babies well-fed!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I gave it one last try with some Sakura grade. I tossed them into the cycled 20 gallon with my menagerie of snails and bettas and they are still alive ten days later! 

Lesson learned: CYCLED TANKS ONLY

It only took like 5 groups of shrimp and wayyyy too much money for stubborn ole me to believe that


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, gotta have a cycled, mature tank. But sometimes we have to learn the hard way. 

Glad they're doing well for you.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Need to get rid of this spawn asap because I gave them some delicious shrimp minus butter.


----------

